# My Custom Built Betta Tank



## BetterBettas

Just wanted to share with you guys a wall hanging, gravity defying betta tank that I made. I vaccume formed cell cast acrylic using an oven and a custom mold. I then framed the tank in white, and painted the back blue.

The dragon halfmoon betta inside was compliments of Linda Olson. My first aquabid transhipper.


----------



## Friendlyfishies

thats a neat concept...talented designer...dont take my critism wrong, just not sure if its truly betta friendly...meaning it needs more turn around room...a few changes and it could be a pretty cool artistic tank for experienced betta owners. Dont forget heat and easy water change access. & I would cover the hole with thin mesh net material to prevent jumping. That white betta sure is pretty!


----------



## BetterBettas

Thanks. It is heated if you notice the cord going to the back of the tank. It has a small stick on reptile heating pad on the back. Keeps it right at 80 degrees. You are right in that it could be more betta friendly. It is suited more to my eye than his pleasure. He glides around pretty good in it. 

This was my original test design that I was going to consider mass producing for sale. Water changes are a little challenging, and it was not as easy to make as I hoped.


----------



## FishyFishy89

I agree with FriendlyFishies, I don't see this tank being easy to work with as far as cleaning goes. There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of room for the fish itself. No decor, I don't see a heater. The poor thing might get bored pretty quickly.

It's a great design, but I'd make it wider and more easily accessible for maintenance.


----------



## Friendlyfishies

Good good! Wasnt sure if that was some type of light cord or something, sounds like perfect temp  ...its very creative, good luck with it.


----------



## BetterBettas

FishyFishy89 said:


> I agree with FriendlyFishies, I don't see this tank being easy to work with as far as cleaning goes. There doesn't seem to be a whole lot of room for the fish itself. No decor, I don't see a heater. The poor thing might get bored pretty quickly.
> 
> It's a great design, but I'd make it wider and more easily accessible for maintenance.


All valid points. Thus why I'm giving up on the idea of mass production. I will say however it is somewhat of an optical illusion when he swims in the bowl area makes him appear larger than real life. He has more space than it seems.


----------



## BetterBettas

I will add i've never really been into small fishes. I'm more of a monsterfishkeeper.
Here is an 800 gallon 6'x6'x3' tall tank I built. I'm sure the betta would be happier in this tank.


----------



## Bcake86

And bettas breathe air...


----------



## BetterBettas

Bcake86 said:


> And bettas breathe air...


 
Hmmm. Good to know...So do I..:shock:


----------



## Virto

Bcake86 said:


> And bettas breathe air...


If you look again, the protruding portion of the tank is open to the air.

I think it's a neat concept, especially if it were a bit deeper and designed to be recessed into a wall between the studs. If the tank mounted into some kind of permanent frame and was the tank was removable for cleaning, it could be really cool.

It certainly works for proof of concept.


----------



## BetterBettas

Virto said:


> If you look again, the protruding portion of the tank is open to the air.
> 
> I think it's a neat concept, especially if it were a bit deeper and designed to be recessed into a wall between the studs. If the tank mounted into some kind of permanent frame and was the tank was removable for cleaning, it could be really cool.
> 
> It certainly works for proof of concept.


Very good. You looked a little deeper. Thank you for your observations.


----------



## sandybottom

betterbettas ,a betta would be lunch in that tank.nice fish.lol.


----------



## Bluewind

Very innovative design. Again, it needs more depth as the others have said. And something over the opening so they can still breath air but not have junk fall in. Want the babies healthy.

Would it be possible to make the top open so plants could be placed? Some long grass type plants would be cool and add a nice contrast to the blue.

What's the gal of it atm?

Is it a single fish design or could a sorrority be put in?

Could some poi be added that would provide both asthetic appeal as well as fish enrichment?

What about the removal of decesed stock? How would that work? Could it be done without fouling up the water?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BetterBettas

Bluewind said:


> Very innovative design. Again, it needs more depth as the others have said. And something over the opening so they can still breath air but not have junk fall in. Want the babies healthy.
> 
> Would it be possible to make the top open so plants could be placed? Some long grass type plants would be cool and add a nice contrast to the blue.
> 
> What's the gal of it atm?
> 
> Is it a single fish design or could a sorrority be put in?
> 
> Could some poi be added that would provide both asthetic appeal as well as fish enrichment?
> 
> What about the removal of decesed stock? How would that work? Could it be done without fouling up the water?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The tank is roughly 2 gallons. Long grass would look good indeed. I could place it easily through the existing opening. If the top is not completely sealed, all the water will run out to the level of the dish opening. Removing something from the tank is not difficult. A small net will easily fit in the opening. I designed it too what I deemed proper size for 1 or 2 Bettas. Does poi stand for substrate? If so yes, you could easily place gravel or something in the bottom.

Edit: I just thought again about what you asked regarding removing a dead fish. If it is floating, it would be a little difficult. But not at all impossible.


----------



## Bluewind

Points of Interest. In other words, something that would be asetically pleasing that would also provide enrichment for the fish in order to keep it active and thus healthy.

Also, some believe the minimum size for a Betta tank should be 5 gallons, but all agree that the bare minimum is 2.5. This problem should be fixed when you add more depth.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fabian

Is the protruding covered?
Bettas jump you know.


----------



## BetterBettas

That'll be the last mistake he ever makes.

No.. but seriously, it is like a betta paradise in that tank. He would never commit suicide like that.

I will cover it. Thank you.


----------



## Viva

The tank is really cool, I love the illusion it creates when the fish is in the bowl. I love the fact that its heated too. The opening on the bowl could easily be covered even with just some simple nylon.

If the bowl is large enough for a net, I assume it is large enough to fit a siphon/vacuum into it and do water changes. 

One question I have is, how do you fill the tank up?


----------



## BetterBettas

Viva said:


> The tank is really cool, I love the illusion it creates when the fish is in the bowl. I love the fact that its heated too. The opening on the bowl could easily be covered even with just some simple nylon.
> 
> If the bowl is large enough for a net, I assume it is large enough to fit a siphon/vacuum into it and do water changes.
> 
> One question I have is, how do you fill the tank up?


You are right. I just run some clear airline tubing though the bowl opening to the bottom of the tank and siphon off about half the water.

To fill or refill the tank I have to tweek the airline tubing a little run it up though the opening to the very top of the tank and slowly suck out the air and pour in the water at the same time.

Very good question. I'm surprised no one else has asked that.



I actually have some mini valves I was thinking about installing one at top, and one at bottom to make it a little easier. But it would be a little less clean looking. 

I also thought of making an acrylic half circle lid with mini hinges to cover the hole. 

They have a clear acrylic hinges and valves...But I have already invested a lot of time and energy and im ready to be done.


----------



## bryzy

No matter which way I look at it, I just don't get it!


----------



## BetterBettas

bryanacute said:


> No matter which way I look at it, I just don't get it!


What is it you don't get?


----------



## bryzy

Ok, so u know that little bowl thing? How does the fish get from that to the big tank


----------



## FishyFishy89

It swims to the back and either goes up or down...


----------



## BetterBettas

bryanacute said:


> Ok, so u know that little bowl thing? How does the fish get from that to the big tank


It is hard to understand without seeing in person. The whole idea of building the tank was to have people say what the heck. How does the water not come out. But the front of the tank is one piece of acrylic that was formed with the half dish shape. It's open behind it so he can go up down and all around.


I'm having a hard time explaining it. I'll paintbrush a picture to show how it works.


----------



## Solaris

Wow! It certainly is an interesting design! But, like others have already said, I would add some decorations. Especially some plants to play in! 

For a moment, when I saw the first picture, I thought the tank was just that little bowl! Then, in the next picture, he was at the bottom! I was confused for a moment, until I realised it was all one piece. 

Also, how strong is it? Would it be able to support the weight if you added gravel?


----------



## Friendlyfishies

BetterBettas said:


> I designed it too what I deemed proper size for 1 or 2 Bettas.


Just want to catch you on something minor you had mentioned just for education and clarification reasons ...
1 male betta to any tank under 75 gallons.
On very rare occasion I heard of multiple males being kept in a heavily plantd 75+ gallon.
multiple males can share a larger tank, 5+ gallons if properly divided. 
mult. females can be kept together in a minimum of 10 gallons also if heavily planted and there are plenty of hidy spots.

So just incase you did patten it for sale eventually, keep in mind that it wouldnt be suitable for 2 bettas =P


----------



## FishyFishy89

Yup yup, not even 2 females


----------



## bryzy

Solaris said:


> Wow! It certainly is an interesting design! But, like others have already said, I would add some decorations. Especially some plants to play in!
> 
> For a moment, when I saw the first picture, I thought the tank was just that little bowl! Then, in the next picture, he was at the bottom! I was confused for a moment, until I realised it was all one piece.
> 
> Also, how strong is it? Would it be able to support the weight if you added gravel?



I had the same thought! I was like "why would he waste all that space for a little bowl?" Then I saw the fish at the bottom and was literally out of whack


----------



## Bluewind

I like the acrilic lid idea. It would need air holes to let in fresh air for the little guy to breath though.

I wonder how a bubbler would look in it? Something without a heavy current. Certanlly would look beatiful with long green grass plant and a few bubbles flowing up. Or maybe that would overdo it?

Also, I wonder if with added depth if something other than a Betta could be added. Like minnow or guppie? Again, just brainstorming.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BetterBettas

Bluewind said:


> I like the acrilic lid idea. It would need air holes to let in fresh air for the little guy to breath though.
> 
> I wonder how a bubbler would look in it? Something without a heavy current. Certanlly would look beatiful with long green grass plant and a few bubbles flowing up. Or maybe that would overdo it?
> 
> Also, I wonder if with added depth if something other than a Betta could be added. Like minnow or guppie? Again, just brainstorming.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I will try to do a lid for it. 

An Aerator would complicate things. You would need a small vacuume pump hooked to a valve at the top of the tank or the displaced water will start coming out the bowl area.

I think a shoal of neon tetras would look sweet. But Bettas being air breathers were the first choice, being that filtration and aeration would be quite complex.


----------



## BetterBettas

Friendlyfishies said:


> Just want to catch you on something minor you had mentioned just for education and clarification reasons ...
> 1 male betta to any tank under 75 gallons.
> On very rare occasion I heard of multiple males being kept in a heavily plantd 75+ gallon.
> multiple males can share a larger tank, 5+ gallons if properly divided.
> mult. females can be kept together in a minimum of 10 gallons also if heavily planted and there are plenty of hidy spots.
> 
> So just incase you did patten it for sale eventually, keep in mind that it wouldnt be suitable for 2 bettas =P


Good info. I actually could have guessed that. I'll be honest in that designing the tank came before the welfare of the fish. It was just supposed to be a prototype. 

My other tanks impress with superior filtration, sumps, refugiums, lots of ( Poi) just learned that btw. I keep wild varieties of peacock bass, along with arowana, tigrinis catfish and amazon monster fish. I have never been big on small man made, inbred fish with unatural tails, albinism ect. But... The little betta is growing on me I must say.


----------



## Friendlyfishies

lol bettas are pretty awesome! Those larger types would be so unique! That must be a lot of work?? I couldnt imagine the water changes lol...Do you have more larger tanks than the one you posted? Would love to see pics of the fish et...how exciting.


----------



## BetterBettas

Friendlyfishies said:


> lol bettas are pretty awesome! Those larger types would be so unique! That must be a lot of work?? I couldnt imagine the water changes lol...Do you have more larger tanks than the one you posted? Would love to see pics of the fish et...how exciting.


I don't have larger tanks than the one posted. Just nicer. I have a 240 gallon that is my pride and joy. a 210, 125, 75, and a few smaller quarantine tanks.
I will post some pics of my 240 when I take some.





Here is a paintbrush pic I just made to help those who need a little explaining on how it works.















Here is a video I found on an upside down tank that uses the same principle.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miAfNiVWjqw





1


----------



## babystarz

It's too bad you won't be mass producing these, I really like the look. Any chance I could talk you into building me an acrylic paludarium?


----------



## Myates

Ah.. that upside down tank thing.. 

If anything.. flip it sideways. Think length rather than height.. I could picture a wall hanging tank for bettas that is about 24" long <--->, 6-8" tall ^ and 4-6" width front to back.. will give lots of straight swim space, shallow like a betta likes.. how about something in that direction? Would need a sturdy base to hold it on the wall.. but plausible.


----------



## BetterBettas

I'm taking in everyone's ideas. I am interested in something simple, that can be easily mass produced and sell to entry level betta keepers. The true betta enthusiast may be to demanding and critical to try marketing toward. I don't want to make custom tanks for individuals as it is time consuming and not cost effective.


----------



## Bluewind

Totally understandable. Asking our opinion is a good idea though. We can spot those "kinks in the armor" that could become headaches later on. Biggest things are lid so they can't jump out but can still breath, increased depth to give it more room to turn as well as increase the gallons of water, make sure cleaning, pwc, and removal of dead stock is possible, and maybe planting made possible (you will need florecent lights to help them grow).

Out of curiosity, could a 3D background be possible? Maybe someting that looks like a path leading up to a functional castle that the fish could go inside of? It could be very girly for a little princess's room. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sainthogan

I like the concept, but definitely needs a lid. My girl jumped out of her tank chasing a fruit fly (at least I'm assuming so since she's a little piggy and we had a fruit fly infestation at the time). She was out of the water at least a half an hour before I found her, she's ok, and now, 3 months later, you'd never even have know it happened. But I learned my lesson, and would never put her in anything that couldn't be covered.


----------



## BetterBettas

I painted the back of the tank blue. But you could put any background or whatever you like behind it. Im still working on the lid.

Here is some requested POI


----------



## sainthogan

nice


----------



## Bluewind

Looking nice! Can't wait to see one with more depth. 

And yes, they grow on you. How could anyone resist those eyes? And they act like little puppies :lol:

So what did he think of his new plant? Also, what kind of light do you have?

Hey guys, what kind of low tec real plant do yall thing would work in it? I'm thinking something long, thin, and grass-like. Something that wouldn't HAVE to have ferts or not a lot of them. Any thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind

Btw, I have a chalenge for you. If your tank concept takes off and you make lots of money off it, I want you to come back here and hold a drawing for one of them! I think it's a fun idea and good marketing for it. What do you think? Are you game? ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BetterBettas

I will agree to a giveaway prize. You guys are giving great input. 

I hadn't really thought of lighting. Some small LEDs or something simple?

I think he's diggin the new plant. The gravel is from a very seasoned tank and should offer some beneficial bacteria.


----------



## Bluewind

Floresent are good for plants. Above 5500 K is best. Something cool or broad spectrum. If you don't want to add it, make it to where someone could change out the bulbs to a good light for plants.

Also YEA GIVEAWAY! I never win, so I have no chance, but you are gonna make someone supper happy! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## txbettaowner

I really like the design. I will definitely buy one from you for the right price. I have a blue and red Half Moon male that would look .good in that. My question is would you be able to do different colored backs? I think some multi colored LED/Glow lights would look great for that. Keep us posted. Gorgeous tank


----------



## BetterBettas

If I was to sell them I would just leave the back clear. So you could add whatever you like behind it. I would also move the frame toward the front of the tank so lights could be added and hidden if desired. 

It's better to just leave options open rather than picking a backdrop and lights because everyone wants something different.

I would however make the tank more wide than tall next time. Add a little more depth, roughly double the size of the dish area and include a lid. As far as lights, heaters, gravel, plants, backdrops, stock, ect that would be up to the purchaser.


----------



## Friendlyfishies

Wow the plant and gravel really make it pop! Beautiful


----------



## Solaris

The plant and gravel make a world of difference! It looks great! :-D

Also, I can't remember if you mentioned it, but how is it mounted?


----------



## DragonFyre14

That is a really cool tank. Glad to see a beautiful tank made to look really good, but is n't bad for the fish's health.


----------



## BetterBettas

Thanks guys. 


The tank is mounted just like a picture frame. On a stud of course.


----------



## Bluewind

Just make sure we can change the lights to what we want hun and you should be golden ;-)

You have lots of opportunities to profit off accessories that can be sold sepretly. Like various backgrounds (reg and blacklight!). Lots of fun things to imagine and create...

So are you regretting posting here yet or happy you did? :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Solaris

BetterBettas said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> The tank is mounted just like a picture frame. On a stud of course.


Huh! That's pretty simple! How much does it weigh? And, if you did make it deeper, how much would it weight then? 

Although, now that I think about it, studs can hold a lot.... So, if you had multiple studs/hooks, you could make an even bigger one!


----------



## BetterBettas

Bluewind said:


> Just make sure we can change the lights to what we want hun and you should be golden ;-)
> 
> You have lots of opportunities to profit off accessories that can be sold sepretly. Like various backgrounds (reg and blacklight!). Lots of fun things to imagine and create...
> 
> So are you regretting posting here yet or happy you did? :lol:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If I move the frame to the front of the tank you can hide lights behind it. I could even hide mini valves that would make water changes easier.

I will probably not offer more than recomendations on accessories. 

I am happy I posted here. Just what I needed for ideas.
I was about to give up. Now I might continue onward.


----------



## Bluewind

Awwww! That makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishybusiness

I like the concept. I'd probably buy one just because I like the picture frame look but only after the mentioned kinks are worked out. Also, this may be minor but you should put grass on both sides. More symetrical in design. I've seen nothing like it available at our stores (Petco, Petsmart would be glad to carry it - I'm sure!). The white betta contrast against the background and the grass and gravel make it pop. I'm not sure about function but it certainly is beautiful. 
Add grass to the other side once you've made the changes and send it to major stores. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettasareawesome

What are the dimensions of it? I like the design and it looks really cool, also 2 gallons is about an okay size for bettas with enough water changes. And it's much bigger than other hanging betta tanks: http://reviews.petco.com/3554/14428/aquatic-gardens-aquatic-gardens-hanging-betta-bowl-reviews/reviews.htm 
I would probably buy one if it had more depth and if the price was right. I really like it though. Once all the kinks are worked out I think you should mass produce it and send it to big stores, some people may say it's to small but 2 gal. is an okay size for most bettas. Also it looks cool so a lot of people would probably buy it.


----------



## BetterBettas

It is about 12" tall, 9 1/2" wide, 2 1/4" deep. bowl sticks out an additional 2 1/2". This is disregarding the frame of course.

It may actually be less than 2 gallons. I need to recheck it sometime.

Anyway here is what I had in mind for changes in the design. 

I would like 3" deep, 12" tall, 16" wide, and a bowl large enough to fit hand into to arrange decor.


----------



## Viva

BetterBettas said:


> You are right. I just run some clear airline tubing though the bowl opening to the bottom of the tank and siphon off about half the water.
> 
> To fill or refill the tank I have to tweek the airline tubing a little run it up though the opening to the very top of the tank and slowly suck out the air and pour in the water at the same time.
> 
> Very good question. I'm surprised no one else has asked that.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually have some mini valves I was thinking about installing one at top, and one at bottom to make it a little easier. But it would be a little less clean looking.
> 
> I also thought of making an acrylic half circle lid with mini hinges to cover the hole.
> 
> They have a clear acrylic hinges and valves...But I have already invested a lot of time and energy and im ready to be done.



Ahhh I see now, that's really cool. I really love the illusion and its a great way to take up some bare wall space with something you love  The gravel and plant looks awesome in there.


----------



## FishyFishy89

That looks EVEN better!! I love the new idea you have! I'm not sure if it was asked, but what lighting is available?


----------



## BetterBettas

Fishybusiness said:


> I like the concept. I'd probably buy one just because I like the picture frame look but only after the mentioned kinks are worked out. Also, this may be minor but you should put grass on both sides. More symetrical in design. I've seen nothing like it available at our stores (Petco, Petsmart would be glad to carry it - I'm sure!). The white betta contrast against the background and the grass and gravel make it pop. I'm not sure about function but it certainly is beautiful.
> Add grass to the other side once you've made the changes and send it to major stores.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
I tried grass dead center, and the optical effect of the bowl made it look awful. I also tried grass on both sides.. it was symetrical... However appeared unatural. Once I make a wider design that idea should work.

I do a lot of Ebay selling. I do pretty good. Marketing to petco and petsmart sounds like a daunting task. I couldn't see how it would be possible unless I worked with one of there regular venders like fluval or something.


----------



## Bluewind

Dream big hun! It wont hurt to TRY to brand your uniique tank and market it to a chain store. You might even be able to sell the concept itself and have THEM mass prodused it while you get a cut of the profit! So many options... ;-)

You can also get creative and market it to art supply stores, crafting places, home decor stores, and the like. It is not only a Betta tank, but a piece of art, so you have lots of venues to choose from :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettasareawesome

Yeah! I like the second design a lot with the 3 or 4 inches in depth the betta has more turn around room and with it longer than taller it's bigger and looks more like a fish tank. You could have petsmart or some other store mass produce it than you could just do nothing and receive a check in the mail for a percent of each tank that's sold.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Bettas Suffer from Agrophobia a fear of wide open space. Thus they need plenty of hideing spots. Just like Rats suffer Neophobia.


----------



## FishyFishy89

ChoclateBetta said:


> Bettas Suffer from Agrophobia a fear of wide open space. Thus they need plenty of hideing spots. Just like Rats suffer Neophobia.


I don't know about the rats. But the 1st is DEFINITELY the biggest myth I've heard. Some bettas enjoy open spaces and others don't. All bettas not enjoyings wide open spaces is just the funniest thing ever.

ETA: I just googled Neophobia. I also do not believe rats have that fear. Some animals enjoy change, others dont.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Open spaces I have seen Bettas cower in fear in open tanks. Thats why people reccomend deorations.


----------



## FishyFishy89

ChoclateBetta said:


> Open spaces I have seen Bettas cower in fear in open tanks. Thats why people reccomend deorations.


Still, not all bettas have such a fear. People actually recommend decor because 1) tanks look too empty without them 2) gives the fish entertainment 3) may also provide something close to a natural environment.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Fine most. I am scared the small hole in the tank will encourage jumping. Bettas on average prefer longer than taller.


----------



## BetterBettas

Hey hey. Don't derail guys were on a good stretch.

Good info though, thank you. Just feel a little tension building


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I think that tank would make an interesting Pictotype.


----------



## Bluewind

My Gus loves his big 10gal. And some who get put in a 20gal will zoom and play with joy. Some are shy. If someone buys this tank and puts in a Betta that doesn't enjoy it, they can take out the Betta and try another. And gallon wise, it's not that big, so I don't see how they could freak about being in a tank this size.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Theres a difference between tank size and decorations. This is a pretty open tank.


----------



## Myates

Chocolate, please respect the OP's wishes and lets not derail.. this is about the tank itself and how to design it best for what is safe for the fish and appealing to people. Decorations are an individual's opinion and likes. But this thread is about a tank design


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I am talking about the tank.


----------



## Bluewind

Oh and if I was to estimate the volume of the new tank (12x16x3in plus 3 cubed for bowl) I would say it would be right at 2.5gal.

Does everyone agree on the depth? Will it be enough for the fish to turn with any tail type?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettasareawesome

I think four inches just to be safe. If you have a three inch halfmoon betta it would probably just be able to squeeze by, therefor, I'm thinking four inch depth.


----------



## Braided Kitteness

I agree! Four inches should do it. I love the new design, and that asymmetrical plant with the gravel definitely made alllll the difference.


----------



## LadyVictorian

I like this idea and it's better than most other decorative tanks kept by amateur betta keepers...like that ugly small cube on the wall thing where the fish can hardly move T.T

If you make it a little larger or deeper it would be fantastic. I also like the sideways version compared to the longer one. Would give the fish better swim room. I can see mounting two wall candles on the sides making it very zen. Something that can hold around 2 or 2.5 gallons would be great. That plant and the gravel makes it look so much better as well.


----------



## Bluewind

It would have to be vertical from a marketable stanpoint because of the space needed to hang it on the wall. Just imo.

At 3.5in depth, it would be 3 gallons. At 4 inches it would be 3.5 gallons. But how would it look? square corners or beveled?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettasareawesome

I'm thinking beveled but I'd have to see a picture or drawing of both to be sure.


----------



## BetterBettas

Bluewind said:


> It would have to be vertical from a marketable stanpoint because of the space needed to hang it on the wall. Just imo.
> 
> At 3.5in depth, it would be 3 gallons. At 4 inches it would be 3.5 gallons. But how would it look? square corners or beveled?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Beveled corners currently. But future may be squared to accomodate the frame better. 

I can go a little less wide and I think it'll hang fine.

wow, 3.5 gallons? That is too much... it will be heavy. I want 2.5 gallons maximum. 4 inches deep is too much in my opinion. It wont even look like a picture frame anymore. just a tank hanging on the wall. I will do 3 Inches deep... and that is plenty. There is enough room in the bowl for acrobatics if the betta desires.

Are your gallon calculations including the bowl? or just the base measurements?



EDIT: Just saw your previous post est. at 2.5 Gallon for 3 " Depth. Thats getting pretty close to what I want.


----------



## Bluewind

I estimated it with a bowl of 3in cubed. At 3in deep with the bowl about 3in x 3in x 3in, it would be 2.5gal. The minimum gallon size for Bettas. In all honesty, I would make the bowl slighy wider to give a better space to turn and more room to work with when cleaning, but that's just me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettasareawesome

Yeah, that would be a problem, if it weighed to much it could fall of the wall. 2.5 gallons sounds good.


----------



## BetterBettas

What would 12" x 15" x 3" be? Im thinking the bowl could hold 1/4 - 1/2 gallon.


----------



## BetterBettas

Bluewind said:


> I estimated it with a bowl of 3in cubed. At 3in deep with the bowl about 3in x 3in x 3in, it would be 2.5gal. The minimum gallon size for Bettas. In all honesty, I would make the bowl slighy wider to give a better space to turn and more room to work with when cleaning, but that's just me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Exactly. I am going to make the bowl bigger for the main feeding, breathing area. Also to facilitate easier cleaning, decorating ect.

The bowl on the new tank will be at least double the size of current.


----------



## bettasareawesome

Well I think this hanging wall tank is going to be great!


----------



## ChoclateBetta

There are already hanging wall tanks.


----------



## bettasareawesome

Yeah but none of them are like this, and they're all way to small.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

The one I am talking about is 2 gallons.


----------



## BetterBettas

ChoclateBetta said:


> The one I am talking about is 2 gallons.


Lets see it choc !


----------



## ChoclateBetta

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=pd_sl_17nl92ws8_b?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Afish+tank+2+gallon&keywords=fish+tank+2+gallon&ie=UTF8&psrk=+2+gallon+hanging+betta+fish+tanks Having a hard time sorting through.


----------



## FishyFishy89

yyyyeeeeaaahhhhhh......neither of the actual wall mounted tanks are 2 gals.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Here are some neat "online only" wall mounted tanks Wall Mounted - Aquariums - PetSmart at petsmart


----------



## ChoclateBetta

I guess that member from a while ago was wrong. But still if you could fit a heater in it would work.


----------



## Bluewind

Oh yes! A heater! Is there a way to put a heater in there? Betta are tropical fish ya know ;-)

I did some figuring and here are my rough estimates. The first is the initial gallons for the "main" tank area. The second is the area for different cup sizes.
12x3x15 = 2.34gal
12x3x16 = 2.48ga

Cups
3x3x3 = + 0.1gal
3x3x4 = + 0.14gal
3x4x4 = + 0.19gal
4x4x4 = + 0.22 gal
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta

There is a small hole in the top.


----------



## Bluewind

Cho, the tank is sealed at the top. And my estimates were for the increased water volume for different dimentions of the small "cup" area on the front so that BB could add the main tank to the cup to see which he (or she?) likes best.

BB, let me know if you need any other dimentions worked out okay? ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind

I just had a thought. What if you made the cup 4x4x5 with 5 being the hight, but leave the top 1in without water. Then, the lid could be placed inside a grove in the cup! You could still use latches or just add fingerholes! Don't forget that you need airholes. Would it be possible to do that and still have enough surface room for the Betta to come up for air?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BetterBettas

ChoclateBetta said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=pd_sl_1...=UTF8&psrk=+2+gallon+hanging+betta+fish+tanks Having a hard time sorting through.


No Problem. Thanks for the link


----------



## BetterBettas

Bluewind said:


> I just had a thought. What if you made the cup 4x4x5 with 5 being the hight, but leave the top 1in without water. Then, the lid could be placed inside a grove in the cup! You could still use latches or just add fingerholes! Don't forget that you need airholes. Would it be possible to do that and still have enough surface room for the Betta to come up for air?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Ah hah. Good Idea


----------



## BetterBettas

FishyFishy89 said:


> Here are some neat "online only" wall mounted tanks Wall Mounted - Aquariums - PetSmart at petsmart


 
Hmmm. Im looking at this one.


http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13139801&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInUS%2FNo

It says its 2.2 gallons. But Measures: 23.3" x 12.8" x 4.5" ???

Let me go to my gallon calculator thing.


It says its actually 5.8 gallons. 


Ok I'm settled on 15 wide 12 tall 3 deep and a nice large bowl.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Bluewind said:


> Cho, the tank is sealed at the top. And my estimates were for the increased water volume for different dimentions of the small "cup" area on the front so that BB could add the main tank to the cup to see which he (or she?) likes best.
> 
> BB, let me know if you need any other dimentions worked out okay? ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I am talking about the amazon one. You can see the hole.


----------



## FishyFishy89

Remember pet stores actually measure the largest area.
The frame is pretty wide. I've seen that exact one in person. I know for a fact it isn't 5.8 gallons.


----------



## BetterBettas

FishyFishy89 said:


> Remember pet stores actually measure the largest area.
> The frame is pretty wide. I've seen that exact one in person. I know for a fact it isn't 5.8 gallons.


Oh yea. Forgot about that. Hmmm.

Any way, so.. 15 wide, 12 tall, 3 deep, & a big bowl. Adequate?

Keep in mind I have to balance the bettas perfect requirements,
with astetics and low cost of manufacture.


----------



## Bluewind

Considering the 7 inch total depth at the cup that could be used for turning and such, I could see the depth working. Do yall think the width will work at 4in? I think it should, but I don't stock HMs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BetterBettas

Bluewind said:


> Considering the 7 inch total depth at the cup that could be used for turning and such, I could see the depth working. Do yall think the width will work at 4in? I think it should, but I don't stock HMs.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you referring to width of bowl at 4 inch? If so I was thinking bigger. Like 6" ! I want it to work with more than half moons also. Do I need to go 3.5 depth and 16 wide on the main tank area as well?


----------



## bettasareawesome

I don't think you would _need _to. But if you want to make it bigger go for it.


----------



## callistra

It looks very cool but.. I don't see the practicality for betta keeping. Bettas like wider shallower areas.. that has a very small area they can head to to breathe, and if you have a jumper you'd be in trouble.. the depth of the thing is also concerning..they have almost no horizonal swim area at all. Also with something that size and especially with no filter 2 weekly water changes would be needed, one of which being 100% along with a thorough rinsing of gravel to remove all debris/poop.. you'd have to dismantle the whole thing and put it back together to clean it. I can't see that happening. Also, they really need places like caves and plants to feel protected and not exposed or they get very stressed and more easily sick.. at least all the ones I've ever had have been that way.. I'm sorry I don't mean to be rude but I see this along the same lines as all those other decorative little "for betta" items so many companies make that look really cool, but in reality just tend to lend itself to poor fish keeping, water quality issues, and very stressed fish.


----------



## BetterBettas

bettasareawesome said:


> I don't think you would _need _to. But if you want to make it bigger go for it.


Nah, I dont want to. So I am set on 6 inch bowl, 15 wide 12 tall 3 deep. It will take a while to make it but I will be back with pictures for approval.

Oh and I'll take some pics of my 240 gallon for you guys to see on new years.

:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## BetterBettas

callistra said:


> It looks very cool but.. I don't see the practicality for betta keeping. Bettas like wider shallower areas.. that has a very small area they can head to to breathe, and if you have a jumper you'd be in trouble.. the depth of the thing is also concerning..they have almost no horizonal swim area at all. Also with something that size and especially with no filter 2 weekly water changes would be needed, one of which being 100% along with a thorough rinsing of gravel to remove all debris/poop.. you'd have to dismantle the whole thing and put it back together to clean it. I can't see that happening. Also, they really need places like caves and plants to feel protected and not exposed or they get very stressed and more easily sick.. at least all the ones I've ever had have been that way.. I'm sorry I don't mean to be rude but I see this along the same lines as all those other decorative little "for betta" items that sell that really just tend to lend itself to poor fish keeping.


Very True. If you read over the 10 pages of replies you will see where I am trying to correct this issue. Thanks


----------



## bettasareawesome

Oooh i just remembered this one tank i cant remember its name but you could do easy water changes becuase if you poored water in a little tube would take the water into a cup or bucket. Or a little drainage lever like on big lemonade or water dispensers could help with water changes.


----------



## Bluewind

6 inches! Now that's MUCH better. :-D

So have you figured out how we could add a heater and a filter?


----------



## FishyFishy89

The "self cleaning" betta tank. Concept is great, but the space....not so much.
The NoClean Betta Tank — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------



## bettasareawesome

Yeah that's it, maybe he could get that concept into is wall tank, and there's a heat pad on the back of the tank that keeps it right at 80 degrees, that's why there's a cord going to the tank in the picture


----------



## Bluewind

I've never used aquarium heat pads before. Do they really work? Would it keep a tank with these dimentions a uniform temp, or would it have hot and cold spots?

Also, a pad would have to be able to be placed vertally instead of its normal horozontal position. How could that be accomidated?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bettasareawesome

You'd have to ask BetterBettas about that, but somehow he got it to work.


----------



## BetterBettas

FishyFishy89 said:


> The "self cleaning" betta tank. Concept is great, but the space....not so much.
> The NoClean Betta Tank — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


 
That is kind of neat. Kind of cheesy too. But that method wouldnt work on this design because of the upsidedown effect it has.

But. I could easily add a valve at very bottom for draining and one at top for filling.

If you wanted to use their design on your current tank, You could drill a hole in the side at your desired water level. run a tube from the bottom of the tank, out of the hole, and use silicone to seal up where the tube goes through.


----------



## BetterBettas

Bluewind said:


> I've never used aquarium heat pads before. Do they really work? Would it keep a tank with these dimentions a uniform temp, or would it have hot and cold spots?
> 
> Also, a pad would have to be able to be placed vertally instead of its normal horozontal position. How could that be accomidated?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It is all trial and error. The small stick on reptile heat pad worked great for this tank. I detect no noticable hot spots with the thermometor. Not to say spots couldn't vary a couple degrees.

Vertical or horizontal wont make a difference.


----------



## Bluewind

I meant on a wall instead of under a tank. But good to know that it works! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BetterBettas

Bluewind said:


> I meant on a wall instead of under a tank. But good to know that it works! :-D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, sorry, I gotcha. Same answer though imo;-)


----------



## bettasareawesome

I would like to do the tube thing for easier water changes but I don't trust myself or anyone in my family to drill a hole in the glass tank.


----------



## BetterBettas

bettasareawesome said:


> I would like to do the tube thing for easier water changes but I don't trust myself or anyone in my family to drill a hole in the glass tank.


In that case I wouldn't do it. If it turns out to be tempered glass it usually cracks the tank when you try to drill it. I have drilled a few tanks but am no expert.


----------



## bettasareawesome

how can you tell if glass is tempered glass?


----------



## BetterBettas

Mine was thinner glass and cheaper and used eurobracing for extra support.I 
dont think you can tell by looking. not sure though. Do you know the manufacturer or model of aquarium.


----------



## bettasareawesome

nope no clue got it at goodwill for about $10 unfortunately the next day one of my brothers friends were getting rid of a 10 gallon for free. Grrrr.


----------



## BetterBettas

bettasareawesome said:


> nope no clue got it at goodwill for about $10 unfortunately the next day one of my brothers friends were getting rid of a 10 gallon for free. Grrrr.


$10.00 isn't too bad. I got $10,000 wrapped up in all mine. 
Including stock.

It's an addiction... For me anyways.

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## bettasareawesome

yeah I know, I was happy I got it that cheap, but if I had waited one more day I could have got one for free and the $10 could have gone for something else


----------



## BetterBettas

bettasareawesome said:


> yeah I know, I was happy I got it that cheap, but if I had waited one more day I could have got one for free and the $10 could have gone for something else


Nothing wrong with having 2 tanks. The free one would have been a good one to try drilling.


----------



## bettasareawesome

Yeah I wanted to get it but I wasn't allowed to, also my grandparents were giving away a 20 gallon long that I also wanted but I wasn't allowed to get that either.


----------



## BetterBettas

Wasn't allowed? Controlling husband?


----------



## FishyFishy89

I'm getting REALLY confused on what silicone to get. I keep getting responses like "get this one" "No that one is wrong, go get that one". I've returned and exchange atleast 3 times now. I'd love to know what you used and if your stock is safe with the 1 you used. Thanks!


----------



## Bluewind

I had to move in with my dad when my health went downhill. He put a limit on my tanks too. 10 gallons total (not a fish person). Think if I end up getting lucky and winning one of BB's awesome tanks, I might be able to convence him to let me set it up :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BetterBettas

Actually I do have quite a bit of experience with this topic. You can buy overpriced repackaged aquarium specific 100 percent silicone on the Internet. Or you can just buy regular 100 percent silicone at the hardware store. Dow Corning is a good brand highly recommended. What I use is GE silicone 1. The most important thing is it doesn't contain any advertised bio guard, or mold mildew resistant. I've used door and window ge2 also. Once silicone dries all the chemicals evaporate off. Let it dry for a week if possible and give a good rinsing before filling.


----------



## FishyFishy89

BetterBettas said:


> Once silicone dries all the chemicals evaporate off. Let it dry for a week if possible and give a good rinsing before filling.


Really???
That is TOTALLY awesome! I bought this one: Is this one safe? If I seal it tomorrow, it will sit empty until sometime this weekend.


----------



## bettasareawesome

BetterBettas said:


> Wasn't allowed? Controlling husband?


My parents, we have a 5 gal. 10 gal. 55 gal. (With a lizard in it.), a gallon drum, and an unused 30 gallon, that im trying to convince my mom to set up. But I only have a 10 gallon.


----------



## BetterBettas

FishyFishy89 said:


> Really???
> That is TOTALLY awesome! I bought this one: Is this one safe? If I seal it tomorrow, it will sit empty until sometime this weekend.


That one is Perfect. Used it many times. It should be cured by then, but put it someplace warm and dry.


----------



## ChoclateBetta

bettasareawesome said:


> My parents, we have a 5 gal. 10 gal. 55 gal. (With a lizard in it.), a gallon drum, and an unused 30 gallon, that im trying to convince my mom to set up. But I only have a 10 gallon.


 What kind of Lizard?


----------



## BetterBettas

ChoclateBetta said:


> What kind of Lizard?


Hey Hey, didn't we talk about this derailing habit of yours?

It's a Komodo Dragon.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

How did you get a Komodo Dragon? Aren't they illegal and endangered? Also, don't they have a lot of harmful bacteria in their saliva?
Anyways... I LOVE your tank! 

.... oh haha... you were sarcastic....


----------



## SolomonFinch

WOWSERS!
I admit I just skimmed and looked at photos....

LOL Everytime I visit this forum I shake my head and wonder how I have kept 14 fish alive....

If I had to make a tank I would be calling my Tupperware lady.
Inept barely describes it LOL

The wall thing is a much better idea than the teacup size ones that sell like hotcakes all over the web. Not perfect, but better than those unheated, nasty evil little 8 ounce hells.
Practice makes perfect, trial and error....but that trial is much better than the crap set ups I see on people's desks at work, etc...
Its an encouraging start!


----------



## Bluewind

Very true! I did a search on wall tanks for bettas and found these TERRIBLE mini tanks that were small, nasty, and unheated. The poor fish. At least THIS designer cares about the health of the fish that will be spending their lives in his invention. Kudos to you BB! :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BetterBettas




----------



## FishyFishy89

ermahgurd!!! Big fishy!!!!(the biggest one there btw) xD


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

You have an arowana?! Impressive


----------



## BetterBettas

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> You have an arowana?! Impressive


 
I have a couple.

I like catfish best. Here is my newest. TIGRINUS


----------



## bettasareawesome

That tank is HUGE! And it looks like a pond next to the little guy in pajamas. How much do you spend a month on food for those monsters? The tank and fish is one story but keeping them alive is another.

And Choclate it's a bearded dragon. Now no more derailing.


----------



## DragonFyre14

Wow! Gorgeous tank stocked with gorgeous fish!! I hope to some day have a tank like that...


----------



## BetterBettas

Thank You


----------



## BetterBettas

bettasareawesome said:


> That tank is HUGE! And it looks like a pond next to the little guy in pajamas. How much do you spend a month on food for those monsters? The tank and fish is one story but keeping them alive is another.
> 
> And Choclate it's a bearded dragon. Now no more derailing.


I never added it up. I don't think I want to know. A large majority of each paycheck goes into all my fish tanks.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver

Wow; that catfish is Gorgeous  How big is s/he?


----------



## bettasareawesome

Oh yeah, have you been working on the betta tank or are you busy with other things right now?


----------



## BetterBettas

bettasareawesome said:


> Oh yeah, have you been working on the betta tank or are you busy with other things right now?


I can't find a company that wants to make the tanks for me. I am done trying.


----------



## bettasareawesome

Aaah, and I'm guessing you'r not going to try making a ton of them by hand.


----------



## BetterBettas

Not likely. I have 1 or 2 more places to try.


----------



## peas

Goooood grief! That was a fun read through all the pages. I want to say props to you for having really, really, really, big tanks and _beautiful_ fish and the time/money for all of that!

I really do like the design and idea behind the wall-mount and I would love to have one. Not sure where I'd put it though, my walls are thin!  

Keep up the amazing work, and do hope you find someone willing to produce your tank. :D


----------



## BetterBettas

Thank you for the compliments peas


----------



## Fenghuang

May I ask for the stock list on that 240 and the 800? All I see on from my phone screen on the 800 is a blurry grey thing that could either be a red tail cat...or a rock. Both look awesome though.

I had a silver aro a few years ago... Got him as a baby a few inches long and he quickly grew to an 18 incher. But after having him for some time, he tries to swallow a large plastic plant that the oscars dug up and got it lodged in his throat. Found him missing scales and chunks of its fins, which we figured must've been from panicking and thrashing around. He died a few days later. These days, I don't have any large fish aside from a very old pleco; funds are simply too tight...

Anyway, from what I can tell, that's an impressive collection of monsters you have there. Are you a MFK member by any chance?


----------



## Bluewind

I wish you could have built it :-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Viva

Yeah  Make sure you patent the idea so no one can steal it!


----------

